# Blur



## drewster (Feb 19, 2015)

Any Blur fans out there ? Rumours are that they're back together and recording with a possible tour to follow .


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 19, 2015)

I preferred them to Oasis if that's any good? They were always capable of something a bit more challenging and different unlike Oasis who were kind of one trick ponies. It was a good trick for a while, but got very repetitive.

 I always found that Roll With it/Country House thing very strange as they were probably the worst songs on the respective albums. If they would have pitted 'The Universal' against 'Wonderwall' then it would have been a whole lot better.


----------



## drewster (Feb 19, 2015)

Totally agree, both were painful !!!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, mildly excited by this news. Here's the first track from the new album they're releasing. Seems OK to me, a safe single without being too radical or new, but not terribly exciting or special.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp1ks7PTzng


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 19, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Yeah, mildly excited by this news. Here's the first track from the new album they're releasing. Seems OK to me, a safe single without being too radical or new, but not terribly exciting or special.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp1ks7PTzng

Click to expand...

Mmmm, verse hints at something interesting but the chorus sounds like a parody of Blur.  Much like this, which is extremely funny.  And watch part 2 which is just as funny.

[video=youtube_share;qJuIH721oIk]http://youtu.be/qJuIH721oIk[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2015)

I liked Blur back in the day,I honestly couldn't listen to one of their albums now.
Oasis were much better IMO.
Neither were half as good as OCS.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I liked Blur back in the day,I honestly couldn't listen to one of their albums now.
Oasis were much better IMO.
Neither were half as good as OCS.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was going to say (although I can still listen to Blur). OCS were/are a phenomenal band.............of course the Roses (and the Mondays,at their peak mind) pissed all over the lot of 'em. 

One of the best bits about that particular musical era were the collaborations; Weller/Gallagher, Albarn/Davies, Smokin Mojo Filters etc .......usually caught on Jools Holland's show.....a great place to catch a good mix of musical tastes. 


Well, methinks tonight's bath time playlist shall be the Smokin Mojo Filters followed by an accompaniment of OCS, Stone Roses etc. Happy daze.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2015)

c1973 said:



			That's what I was going to say (although I can still listen to Blur). OCS were/are a phenomenal band.............of course the Roses (and the Mondays,at their peak mind) pissed all over the lot of 'em. 

One of the best bits about that particular musical era were the collaborations; Weller/Gallagher, Albarn/Davies, Smokin Mojo Filters etc .......usually caught on Jools Holland's show.....a great place to catch a good mix of musical tastes. 


Well, methinks tonight's bath time playlist shall be the Smokin Mojo Filters followed by an accompaniment of OCS, Stone Roses etc. Happy daze. 

Click to expand...

I'll definitely give you Stone Roses,but not the Happy Monday's.
I also prefered the Verve to Oasis & Blur. 
I did & still do like a bit of Pulp. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EUQhdF_kAFI
Loved this.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2015)

C1973 don't forget a bit of SeaHorses.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 19, 2015)

Can i just say OCS were the biggest pile of derivative 'meat and potatoes' no imagination retro rock rubbish there has ever been. Well apart from Kula Shaker, But other opinions are available.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'll definitely give you Stone Roses,but not the Happy Monday's.
I also prefered the Verve to Oasis & Blur. 
I did & still do like a bit of Pulp. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EUQhdF_kAFI
Loved this.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, the Mondays on their day live were very good. Not many bands had a rhythm section that could play so loosely it appeared shambolic but was actually very very tight. 
The Verve were very good too, always seemed to be in the shadow of the others.....gawd knows why. Big fan of Pulp at one point, wrote some great tunes, Cocker got on my wick eventually though. 

Mixed with the Seahorses, liked the music but really really wanted it to be the Roses.....no pleasing me at times! 

I thought you might have mentioned The Charlatans in amongst that little lot?


----------



## c1973 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can i just say OCS were the biggest pile of derivative 'meat and potatoes' no imagination retro rock rubbish there has ever been. Well apart from Kula Shaker, But other opinions are available. 

Click to expand...

Of course ye can................but ye'd be wrang! 

Arguably the most talented musicians out of the band's mentioned.



Edit:  And don't you bring Kula Shaker to the party currently going on in my head!! lol.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 19, 2015)

I was never much into Blur but I did go to a Graham Coxon gig once and he was kind of fun!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 19, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can i just say OCS were the biggest pile of derivative 'meat and potatoes' no imagination retro rock rubbish there has ever been. Well apart from Kula Shaker, But other opinions are available. 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure that claim stands up in a thread that already mentioned Oasis....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Oh, the Mondays on their day live were very good. Not many bands had a rhythm section that could play so loosely it appeared shambolic but was actually very very tight. 
The Verve were very good too, always seemed to be in the shadow of the others.....gawd knows why. Big fan of Pulp at one point, wrote some great tunes, Cocker got on my wick eventually though. 

Mixed with the Seahorses, liked the music but really really wanted it to be the Roses.....no pleasing me at times! 

I thought you might have mentioned The Charlatans in amongst that little lot?
		
Click to expand...

Tbh I could take or leave The Charlatans. 
Kula Shaker were excellent Live. 
Cast were decent.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbh I could take or leave The Charlatans. 
Kula Shaker were excellent Live. 
Cast were decent.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Cast had a few decent tunes, quite liked them.......but they weren't the LAs!! 
Charlatans were pretty good live, can't remember if I saw Kula Shaker........festival if I did, but they could get a bit hazy. 

I'll tell you who I thought were fantastic (live and in the studio) Shed Seven, they were the mutz nutz live, still are tbf.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Yeah, Cast had a few decent tunes, quite liked them.......but they weren't the LAs!! 
Charlatans were pretty good live, can't remember if I saw Kula Shaker........festival if I did, but they could get a bit hazy. 

I'll tell you who I thought were fantastic (live and in the studio) Shed Seven, they were the mutz nutz live, still are tbf.
		
Click to expand...

& now we have Sam Smith & Ed Sheran


----------



## c1973 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			& now we have Sam Smith & Ed Sheran 

Click to expand...

Yep. Music just gets better doesn't it.............






It was all better in my day you know.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 19, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'll definitely give you Stone Roses,but not the Happy Monday's.
I also prefered the Verve to Oasis & Blur. 
I did & still do like a bit of Pulp. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EUQhdF_kAFI
Loved this.
		
Click to expand...

Just got round to watching this. 

Thank you. :thup:
Wonderful song, I'd forgotten about that one despite buying the bloody CD!!  

No pressure Liam, he's only the greatest songwriter the country's produced, it's only one of his underrated classics......and he's only sitting behind ye at the piano, winking when you turn round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2015)

Saw it on the I phone sat in traffic coming home from Silvermere. Not overly fussed. They did some OK stuff but I preferred Oasis


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 19, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbh I could take or leave The Charlatans. 
Kula Shaker were excellent Live. 
Cast were decent.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'd like to take my statement back about OCS being the biggest pile of derivative 'meat and potatoes' no imagination retro rock rubbish there has ever been.  I'd forgotten about Cast.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 19, 2015)

For a time it wasn't "cool" to like Blur. This was probably for their middle classness and cheesy Carry On-esque demeanour. Unless you went to art school (or were indeed middle class) it was harder to relate to them. However I think their back catalogue stands up so would be interested to see their new efforts. 

For me Oasis, Pulp, OCS, Shed7, Cast, Charaltans and The Verve were all more my cup of tea. However The Longpigs deserve an honourable mention. A great debut album and should


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 19, 2015)

have went on to better things.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2015)

Blur were ok - as were Oasis and OCS

I preferred the verve out of all the "Pop Indie" bands around then.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 19, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Yeah, Cast had a few decent tunes, quite liked them.......but they weren't the LAs!! 
Charlatans were pretty good live, can't remember if I saw Kula Shaker........festival if I did, but they could get a bit hazy. 

I'll tell you who I thought were fantastic (live and in the studio) Shed Seven, they were the mutz nutz live, still are tbf.
		
Click to expand...

Shed Seven were one of the best around then, less hyped than Oasis and Blur though (so were OCS to a degree). They were absolutely blinding live aswell like you say, one of their gigs in the Barrowlands still one of the best I've seen :thup:

Loved the music around at that time (still do). Better than a lot of the vacuous nonsense turned out these days......

Never really warmed to Blur, seemed like they were trying too hard to be "cool".


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2015)

The Stone Roses, my 19 year old son is into them now, he calls them an old band


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 20, 2015)

drewster said:



			Any Blur fans out there ? Rumours are that they're back together and recording with a possible tour to follow .
		
Click to expand...

Even I didn't know about this and Smoggy is my cousin!  Spoke to him last night and they has to sign non disclaimers so even his wife didn't know.  He told me something was coming up but I never expected this!  Met phil danials at theafter show in dublin, a real treat!  Excited?  Hell yeh!


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 20, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Just got round to watching this. 

Thank you. :thup:
Wonderful song, I'd forgotten about that one despite buying the bloody CD!!  

No pressure Liam, he's only the greatest songwriter the country's produced, it's only one of his underrated classics......and he's only sitting behind ye at the piano, winking when you turn round. 

Click to expand...

the greatest songwriter this county has ever produced?  Ok only if you like nurseryrhymes.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 20, 2015)

Billythefish said:



			the greatest songwriter this county has ever produced?  Ok only if you like nurseryrhymes.
		
Click to expand...


Paul Weller composes/composed nursery rhymes? :rofl:

Oh dear! Hardly worth commenting on but I suppose it's all subjective. 

The nursery rhymes you read as a kid must have been far more advanced lyrically than the ones I remember though.


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 20, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Paul Weller composes/composed nursery rhymes? :rofl:

Oh dear! Hardly worth commenting on but I suppose it's all subjective. 

The nursery rhymes you read as a kid must have been far more advanced lyrically than the ones I remember though. 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought you meant Liam Gallagher!  

As an old Mod, I can relate to Weller, he is however, a bit of a well known plagiarist.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 20, 2015)

Billythefish said:



*Sorry, I thought you meant Liam Gallagher!  
*
As an old Mod, I can relate to Weller, he is however, a bit of a well known plagiarist.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have contested it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2015)

Greatest songwriter this country has ever seen ?

Well that's a debate that good go forever 

Bold statement for Mr Wellar


----------



## c1973 (Feb 20, 2015)

Indeed. A debate that I've had on many occasions.

Townshend is up there just behind him, then it's the usual suspects of Lennon/the talented one and Jagger/Richards. 

All subjective, but imo Weller is the best songwriter of the lot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Indeed. A debate that I've had on many occasions.

Townshend is up there just behind him, then it's the usual suspects of Lennon/the talented one and Jagger/Richards. 

All subjective, but imo Weller is the best songwriter of the lot.
		
Click to expand...

That's without mentioning the Pink Floyd , Queen bunch plus Page and Plant 

Big title


----------



## c1973 (Feb 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's without mentioning the Pink Floyd , Queen bunch plus Page and Plant 

Big title
		
Click to expand...


Yep. 

A lot of talent in the field (and everyone mentioned I'm a huge fan of....except Queen, they're mince imo, but I can see why folk like them), but I still stand by my belief that Weller is head and shoulders above them. 

SAW might run him close though..........



.........joke! btw, just a joke!


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 20, 2015)

Weller is up there but I'd struggle to place him in a top 20.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 20, 2015)

Gary Barlow???


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's without mentioning the Pink Floyd , Queen bunch plus Page and Plant 

Big title
		
Click to expand...

Clapton?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2015)

Val said:



			Clapton?
		
Click to expand...

Most certainly up there 

Even people like Gary Lightbody and Chris Martin will end up bejng classed as top song writers - even Barlow


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most certainly up there 

Even people like Gary Lightbody and Chris Martin will end up bejng classed as top song writers - even Barlow
		
Click to expand...

Yip, some too talent on these shores


----------



## c1973 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nah. As much as I like Clapton, he was/is a great....nah, phenomenal guitarist not a great songwriter......a good one mind, just not great. 

Chris Martin and Gary Lightbody aren't in the same league for me. They're in the Noel Gallagher close but no cigar camp. :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 20, 2015)

Not forgetting. David Bowie, Kate Bush, Elton John, Joe Strummer, John Lydon, Richard Thomson, Nick Drake, Pete Townshend, Neil Tenant (and the other one), Bryan Ferry, Brothers Gibb...

I know it's a subjective topic but a fun one.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 20, 2015)

It's a bit of a pointless argument as everyone will disagree on what makes a 'great song'.  For instance I could argue that Mark Hollis from Talk Talk has written at least 2 albums, Spirit of Eden and Laughing Stock, that are genuinely timeless and reveal new things every tine you listen to them. And they are of such breathtaking beauty, ambition, influence and perfection that they trump anything the so called 'classic songwriters' that are stuck in the traditional verse, chorus, verse, chorus, bridge including guitar solo, chorus, repeat until bored stupid, have ever some up with.

But as I always say. other opinion are available.   Some people don't want to invest time and effort in listening to an album several times, and want an instant fix of a catchy chorus. Which is fair enough. Different strokes and all that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2015)

Val said:



			Yip, some too talent on these shores
		
Click to expand...

Of that there is no doubt at all 

Seems god another bunch comign through now as well - mainly solo singers at the moment 

Bands look a bit thin on the ground


----------



## c1973 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



*It's a bit of a pointless argument as everyone will disagree on what makes a 'great song'*.  For instance I could argue that Mark Hollis from Talk Talk has written at least 2 albums, Spirit of Eden and Laughing Stock, that are genuinely timeless and reveal new things every tine you listen to them. And they are of such breathtaking beauty, ambition, influence and perfection that they trump anything the so called 'classic songwriters' that are stuck in the traditional verse, chorus, verse, chorus, bridge including guitar solo, chorus, repeat until bored stupid, have ever some up with.

But as I always say. other opinion are available.   Some people don't want to invest time and effort in listening to an album several times, and want an instant fix of a catchy chorus. Which is fair enough. Different strokes and all that.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I think it's an entertaining debate as opposed to pointless argument. ALL the opinions are valid.

Talk Talk were very good as well, but not everyone has perhaps listened to them, they might get a new fan or two from folks reading your post. It's all good. 

Tilbrook and Differ not mentioned yet?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most certainly up there 

Even people like Gary Lightbody and Chris Martin will end up bejng classed as top song writers - even Barlow
		
Click to expand...

I was joking with Barlow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2015)

c1973 said:



			That's why I think it's an entertaining debate as opposed to pointless argument. ALL the opinions are valid.

Talk Talk were very good as well, but not everyone has perhaps listened to them, they might get a new fan or two from folks reading your post. It's all good. 

Tilbrook and Differ not mentioned yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not really fans of squezze

How about Robert Smith

Big Fan of Depeche Mode ( Martin Gore )

Beautiful South 

New Order


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 20, 2015)

Probably not everyone's cup of tea but Jay-Z is excellent.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 20, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Probably not everyone's cup of tea but Jay-Z is excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Not really the greatest songwriter this country has produced through is he


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 20, 2015)

c1973 said:



			That's why I think it's an entertaining debate as opposed to pointless argument. ALL the opinions are valid.

Talk Talk were very good as well, but not everyone has perhaps listened to them, they might get a new fan or two from folks reading your post. It's all good. 

Tilbrook and Differ not mentioned yet?
		
Click to expand...

Well if you are thinking of trying out Talk Talk then go for Spirit of Eden first, then Laughing Stock once you like Spirit. Spirit is challenging at first but give it chance, it reveals new things on every listen.  Don't go straight into Laughing Stock.  A lot of people will be familiar with their early stuff (Talk Talk, It's My Life) but I can not think of any other band in which their early stuff is so different from their later stuff.  And the only thing that connects them is his voice, if it wasn't for that you could not tell it was the same band.

As for Squeeze then good call, if you are looking for 'traditional songwriters' then there are very few who can hold a candle to them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2015)

Good shout on Squeeze and as a wordsmith I'd chuck my old mucker Fish into the mix


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 20, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not really the greatest songwriter this country has produced through is he

Click to expand...

Not to worry :ears:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 20, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not to worry :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Well if you are opening it up globally then I give you Brian Wilson. And I win.

Or possibly Neil Finn from Crowded House.  Yes he's a bit middle of the road, but what a middle it is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Knopfler is another that comes to mind - that and a fantastic guitarist


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 20, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well if you are opening it up globally then I give you Brian Wilson. And I win.

Or possibly Neil Finn from Crowded House.  Yes he's a bit middle of the road, but what a middle it is.
		
Click to expand...

Crowded house 
Some of your earlier posts make more sense now :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 20, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well if you are opening it up globally then I give you Brian Wilson. And I win.

Click to expand...

Pff! Settle down, Dylan by a long way.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well if you are thinking of trying out Talk Talk then go for Spirit of Eden first, then Laughing Stock once you like Spirit. Spirit is challenging at first but give it chance, it reveals new things on every listen.  Don't go straight into Laughing Stock.  A lot of people will be familiar with their early stuff (Talk Talk, It's My Life) but I can not think of any other band in which their early stuff is so different from their later stuff.  And the only thing that connects them is his voice, if it wasn't for that you could not tell it was the same band.

As for Squeeze then good call, if you are looking for 'traditional songwriters' then there are very few who can hold a candle to them.
		
Click to expand...

I might give their later stuff a wee listen then, very much a fan of the two early songs you mention. :thup:

See, You thought this would be a 'pointless argument' at first and here it's a good wee thread (shamelessly hijacked...twice by my reckoning, right enough) with folks complimenting others choices.......with the exception of Gary Barlow! ......just keep away from Billy Bragg and other leftie nonsense and it'll all be good.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 20, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I might give their later stuff a wee listen then, very much a fan of the two early songs you mention. :thup:

See, You thought this would be a 'pointless argument' at first and here it's a good wee thread (shamelessly hijacked...twice by my reckoning, right enough) with folks complimenting others choices.......with the exception of Gary Barlow! ......just keep away from Billy Bragg and other leftie nonsense and it'll all be good. 

Click to expand...

Billy Bragg, good call again.  You'll have too go a long way to beat Levi Stubbs Tears, New England, Tank Park Salute, all classic songwriting I think you'll all agree.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 20, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Crowded house 
Some of your earlier posts make more sense now :rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Don't Dream It's Over, Better Be Home Soon, Fall At Your Feet, just about all of Together Alone.  Cast, OCS and their ilk are not fit to lace his boots.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 20, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Don't Dream It's Over, Better Be Home Soon, Fall At Your Feet, just about all of Together Alone.  Cast, OCS and their ilk are not fit to lace his boots.

Click to expand...

Of course they're not


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 21, 2015)

Elvis costello
radiohead
damon is a fantastic songwriter, the stuff he has done from blur to gorillaz to dr dee to his own stuff. (I am however biased) 
someone mentioned strummer, best band ever the clash for me, and a real treat the times I have met Paul and Mick. Toptop blokes. 
Then of course there is Bowie. 

As said tho, all about opinion.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 21, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			...
Or possibly Neil Finn from Crowded House.  Yes he's a bit middle of the road, but what a middle it is.
		
Click to expand...

Saw him in a previous incarnation (Split Enz) many years ago (1975, as a warm-up, in a decidedly unpacked theatre on a dreadful Wellington night!) and was very impressed then and since!


----------

